

Google shuts down mobile web app for Google Talk - esolyt
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chat/BjmLgrLhiA8/v0Bh3rE0HW4J

======
esolyt
Why isn't Google making an official Google Talk app for iOS again? Is it
because of some limitations of the iOS or they just don't want to make one?

~~~
posabsolute
They did, it got rejected & they created that thing instead

~~~
esolyt
But there are many IM apps on the iOS App Store. Why was it rejected?

~~~
Zash
Can you have your own persistent TCP connections on iOS or are you required to
use Apple Push Notifications? If not, that's probably why.

~~~
recoiledsnake
Doesn't Skype run in the bacground to receive calls and IMs?

~~~
pilif
Skype is a VoIP app and gets special privileges for that. It's just a plist
entry of course, but apple is known to reject apps for claiming to be VoIP
apps when they are in-fact not (like Sparrow -
<http://buzzingpixel.com/article/2012/03/sparrow-push>).

Also, be mindful of what you ask for. Skype is a terrible battery drain. This
could be because Skype just has some bugs or it could be because iOS relly
sucks at dealing with background apps which would mean that GTalk would use as
much battery as Skype.

~~~
CrazedGeek
GTalk's big feature is the voice/video chat, so I don't think a VoIP
masquerade is the issue.

------
josteink
Google Talk uses straight XMPP, so any XMPP-capable IM-client should suffice.
And there are lots of those.

I don't see a problem with this.

~~~
przemoc
One of problems, definitely not a big one, is accessing messages sent to you
while you were offline. You have to sign in to gmail to grab them, because you
want be notified about them via XMPP. (Assuming you have turned on storing of
chats.)

------
jeffehobbs
Use Verbs.

<http://verbs.im/>

~~~
prezjordan
Reviews aren't very good, otherwise I would be all over this.

~~~
skinnymuch
I don't know too much about competition of Google Talk and IM apps on iOS, but
<http://imo.im> has been good. One of Google's first 10 employees is behind
the app. It seems to be the only iOS multi-IM app to support Skype text chat
(including group text chat which is good for me).

Though can't deny Verbs is beautiful.

~~~
eropple
imo.im is alright, but I found it to be a battery drain and to, for some
strange reason, just straight-out refuses to stay disconnected (which is
really annoying for stuff like Yahoo IM, which can only be signed in on one
computer at a time). The latter is also a problem on Android, though I haven't
seen the battery drain problems there.

I love it on the desktop, though - I try to avoid installing distractions on
my writing netbook, so when I really need to talk to somebody I just go to imo
instead of starting up an app.

~~~
skinnymuch
Ah, the not staying disconnected issue is a pain. I've gotten so used to it
being an annoyance that I don't even think about it anymore, haha.

Battery drain is a bummer.

------
navs
Bummer. I hope this isn't going to start a "go native" trend. I used the
google talk webapp because I don't chat often and didn't think I needed to
install a chat app on my phone. I know I'm taking a giant leap here but I
honestly fear mobile webapps being dropped in favor of native and only native.

------
Empro
April 23?

